# 2002 VW Jetta MKIV AZG Engine - Where is the PCV Valve?



## connordo (Mar 22, 2012)

Been searching and pulling out hoses, cleaned breather hose, maf sensor etc, trying to find PCV valve as I have 100K miles, no codes being thrown but car hesitates/rough idle sometimes. New spark plugs and I do have to replace the coil pack as in the rain/moisture, was getting cylinder misfires. Took out coil pack and bathed it in JB weld as someone once wrote and it was good for about 10K miles but once in awhile get the cylinder misfires. So where is the PCV valve? Can someone post a picture of location please?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know where exactly it is on an A4 car like yours, but on my A3 ABA motor it's on the #1 cylinder end of the valve cover. A large round apparatus that goes down into valve cover and has a hard plastic line that goes down the front of the motor into a connector just above the oil pan.

Suggest you go look at a PCV breather valve for your car on a web site like germanautoparts.com....


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

For the AEG this is build into the inlet of the intake right before the throttle also it is part of the oil cap 
When you twist off the oil cap , then twist the piece where the cap is connect to you can take it off to clean.
I usually just clean both the intake hose minus the maf and the piece that the oil cap connects to. And let dry.


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

The PCV valve is called an air breather valve for the AEG. It's where the oil fill cap screws into. You remove it by turning counterclockwise. You should hear a rattle when you shake it. If not, clean or replace.


----------

